# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ζευγάρωμα zebra finch

## Jordan

Γειά σας, θελω να σας ρωτησω αμα γίνετε να ζευγαρώσουν ενα αρσενικο zebra finch σκουφατο και ενα θυλικο zebra finch σκουφατο?

----------


## COMASCO

δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται αυτο στα ζεμπρακια!στα καναρινια αυτο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ!διοτι οι νεοσσοι μπορει να βγουν φαλακροι κτλπ!εγω προσωπικα χωρις να εχω καποια εμπειρια στο ειδος!απο αυτα που ξερω θα πω οχι!βεβαια οι εμπειροι στο ειδος θα σε πουν αυτο που ειναι το σωστο!!

----------


## Jordan

θα με απαντηση καπιως με σιγουρια σας παρακαλω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ιορδανη οπως σου εγραψα στο fb , σφωνα με τον Δημητρη jk21 δεν ειναι καλο διοτι το σκουφι ειναι μια γενετικη ανωμαλια, και δυο
πουλια με σκουφι θα προκαλεσουν φιλασθενους η και φαλακρους με γενεττικα προβληματα νεοσσους.....

----------

